# 1995 vs 1997 Guidelines



## Gemini18 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey All -

I have a question - What is the difference between the 1995 and 1997 guidelines?  I was taught and use the 1995 guidelines. Call me dumb, but how many use the 1997?  My doctors use the 1995.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 15, 2008)

The only difference is in the exam.  Often it is "easier" to obtain a higher level of exam using the 95 guidelines.  They do leave more room for "interpretation".  They are also more "friendly" for FP and IM.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 15, 2008)

*We use both, depending on specialty*

The main difference is the exam.  For some specialties, the 1997 guidelines are easier to hit higher levels on the exam; for most "general medicine" speclialties the 1995 guidelines are easier (e.g. family practice, internal medicine, pediatrics). 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

